# Port Huron Outing ?



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

Hey, is there going to be an outing up at port huron by the black river on the boardwalk this year? My son really enjoyed it last year. He really liked the various meat selections not to mention having fun also.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

That was spring outing we had this year during smelt season bilgerat.Yes it snowed that evening during the outing.Anyways its an Idea for late fall early winter get together here in PH.I dont get a chance to meet many of the MS members because of transportation problems.It would be nice to have a fall outing for steelhead or trout.Pinegrove park or any other location would be great location for the outing if it were to happen.What do any of the other MS members think of the idea?Imput is welcome here.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I'd be up for one, I have venison and some catfish I could bring.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I'll be there again this spring. If we really want to get into some smelt we should move the outing back a couple of weeks. Stinger and I got into them just before the season closed.


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

Stinger63, thanks for reminding me it was in the spring. The snow messed up my memory. Hey, it was nice meeting up with you last week at port huron. Didn't catch a thing but had fun.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well It doesnt look like we are getting very much of an interest in this winter outing .Guess we`ll have to wait until spring


----------

